# be a woman



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

phthalocyanine said:


> Always smile shyly and giggle a bit when sharing your opinions - wouldn't want to come off as too certain or serious, lest we scare away all our potential future husbands...


Lols, this is so true. 

Stereotypical woman;

complains alot, is whiny and makes her husband take care of all the practical matters. (
"Don't complain about any gender inequity, because we apparently live in a feminised culture, and any woman who attests to there existing gender inequity in this society, is just complaining" in fact any woman who cries foul over her own rights is complaining). 

Woman can't drive. They also let stray bits of hair land in sandwiches. (To that I say; fuck you, cut your own damn crust off :laughing. 

Woman should put out, but not be a slut at the same time. 

A "good woman" defers important matters to other people who are more competent. 

The stereotypical woman loves to shop, and will only date someone who is rich and can therefore look after her. Bling bling, a nice car, and the colour pink make her excited. 

A woman should not question the authority of decision making. If she does, she threatens the authorities' power, and should therefore accept defeat when she is pushed and challenged to back off. 

A woman should be above all else oozing sexiness. 

Is fragile and wants to be protected (Novas commentary: 'back off, rite').


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

Promethea said:


> It means putting in twice as much effort in many cases, just to be treated equally. It means having to look good -while- being good at what I'm doing, to be taken seriously.


_"Whatever women do they must do twice as well as men to be thought half as good.  Luckily, this is not difficult."_ ~Charlotte Whitton


----------



## waterviolet (Apr 28, 2010)

I know this will sound very general but I'm going to say it anyway. I think "being a woman" or "being a man" is about embracing all that you are as a person. Accepting yourself for all that you are and all that you are not. Anything else would simply be stereotypical mumbo jumbo and it's all relative. Most people's definitions are subject to the role models they grew up knowing or by what society as a whole pursuades them to believe.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

Man: "Give me sex whenever and however i want it. Give me as many children as i desire. Just be the best House slave, you hear me"!?

Woman: " yes dear, no matter how low you think of me, I'll be as loyal as i can in satisfying your ego, my dear.

Silently she's thinking: don't forget to buy the ring you promised- i hope."


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Whatever happened to "the man might be the head of the family, but the woman is the neck"?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't really pay attention to gender stereotypes, so I would say that 'being a woman' would mean the same thing as 'being a man'. I would say that it means looking at situations from a global perspective or thinking about how the things you do could effect your future and perhaps making choices based on that...


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

haha this thread makes me think of this:
YouTube - Femininity - Summer Magic 1963

I don't agree with it. But it's what I thought of. :tongue:


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Um, I have no clue. I feel the most connected to femininity when I am romantically attached to someone very feminine. But I very rarely feel particularly womanly.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Being feminine, being nurturing.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Sacrificing personal identity for the fulfillment of the feminine/maternal cause. That is to say, above all, be nurturing and submissive. Be a healer not a fighter and if you have no choice but to fight and behave dominantly it should only be to preserve the family unit.


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

*we laugh, but....*




limelight3 said:


> haha this thread makes me think of this:
> YouTube - Femininity - Summer Magic 1963





limelight3 said:


> I don't agree with it. But it's what I thought of.  :tongue:




what it was to be a woman in the uk until 1870:
English law defined the role of the wife as a ‘feme covert’, emphasizing her subordination to her husband, and putting her under the ‘protection and influence of her husband, her baron, or lord’ .... a feme covert had no legal rights of her own, and her existence legally was was incorporated into that of her husband, so that she had very few recognized individual rights of her own. 

not until the married women's property act of 1870 and 1882 were the wages and earning made by a wife made from any employment, or skill such as writing or art, or from any investments she made could be held by her for her own separate use instead of automatically being the property of her husband.. she could also own shares in her own name now and make her own will....very importantly for many unhappily married women this act also essentially now gave them the ability to live away from their husbands and independently support their own children, whereas previously if a woman wanted to escape an unhappy marriage she had no choice but to leave her children with her husband or his family.

 women however still did not have the right to vote in the UK, only after arrests, imprisonment, rioting, hunger strikes and death did this change, when in 1918 the representation of the people act gave propertied married women only the right to vote, and finally in 1928 the vote was extended to all women over 21

this clip always makes me laugh :

YouTube - Harry Enfield - Women know your limits

remember, 'women know your limits; in thought be plain and simple and let your natural sweetness shine through....'

we find this entertaining now, but this is actually how women were seen until really recently; it was questioned by so few, and many people, especially many younger people forget or were never aware of how girls and women were raised and viewed by society until relatively recently; even once women had the vote, a story in itself, women were not viewed as being studious and therefore even a grammar school education, much less a university degree was deemed a waste, more useful, if money were to spent on their education to train them to be secretaries, or nurses or to teach them cooking music or floristry...... 

women alive today are even now still escaping from the stereotypes of previous generations which still live on in the memories of people living

even until the 1960s sex discrimination laws it was common across many industries for employers to force women to give up their jobs once they got married; it was assumed that her husband would keep her and she would look after the home;it was difficult for a woman to get a mortgage or even buy something on hire purchase without a man’s guarantee. 

YouTube - Funny sexist clip from 1956

sex discrimination act 1975, six years after i was born, meant i was brought up in a world where women where expectations of women were different, women were raised, educated and treated differently, and until my teens i wasnt even aware of this....it just surrounded me all the time and seeped into my unconsciousness whilst i slept

so to be a woman for me now, today, means to have been raised as a girl in a world that was very different than it is now, by people such as my parents, teachers and grandparents who were themselves raised in a world that was hugely different once again.  




​


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

It means putting up with a hell of a lot of shit, in my experience. On the plus side, it also has a lot of positive connotations for me, such as being very strong for other people's sakes. This idea was, for me, largely borne out by my experience in Africa where I saw women make sacrifices to better the lives of, say, their children on a level which men really did not. Sad, but true.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

ariana20 said:


> what it was to be a woman in the uk until 1870:
> English law defined the role of the wife as a ‘feme covert’, emphasizing her subordination to her husband, and putting her under the ‘protection and influence of her husband, her baron, or lord’ .... a feme covert had no legal rights of her own, and her existence legally was was incorporated into that of her husband, so that she had very few recognized individual rights of her own.
> 
> not until the married women's property act of 1870 and 1882 were the wages and earning made by a wife made from any employment, or skill such as writing or art, or from any investments she made could be held by her for her own separate use instead of automatically being the property of her husband.. [/SIZE]
> ...



If you look at preVictorian era materials, there was certainly a great mixture of type of property divisions and ownership among married couples. Some obvious examples are in sources like Jane Austen, but there is a large body of work that traces the beginning of the systematic financial subjugation of women with the rise of Industrialism and the passage of specific laws in the 19th century.

If you look into materials on Victorian marriage and divorce law, it's much more complicated and class-dependent than you make it out. So, it's interesting that we have been educated to see the history of women's rights in this way.


----------



## kekkaishi (Aug 3, 2010)

when it is used in media, it means "be attractive.

i had a hell of a time trying to find an advertisement that uses this phrase, even though it seems like it's common. i did find an article on slate that uses a variant of it:

"Some things can't ever be cheap and money just has to be allowed for them. This category includes perfume. A drop of Shalimar or Comme des Garçons No 1 behind each ear and I could saunter down the Avenue Montaigne in what I wear to clean up cat vomit and still feel like a woman of the world. And shoes - yes, you do need to hand over the plastic for boots and footwear though there are ways of cutting cost. Shelleys is a wonder and TK Maxx can come up with surprises. "



http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2004/jul/23/shopping.fashion


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

A blessing way too many feel is in disguise.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

iinfotech10 said:


> 40 Funny Reasons Why It's Wonderful To Be A Woman
> 
> 1. When a ship sinks, women (and children) get off first.


Outdated.



> 2. A woman can hug her best friend without worrying she'll think she's gay.


It's funny that society and other men police males to fit into a narrow definition of masculinity?



> 3. Women can talk to attractive members of the opposite sex without having to picture them naked.


Huge generalisation.



> 4. A woman can never be blamed if it's wet on the floor around the toilet bowl.


No adult should be getting the floor around the toilet wet, and any men who does and doesn't clean up when he is able to after himself is childish.



> 5. If a woman cheats on her spouse everyone will assume it's because she was being emotionally neglected.


Why? This is an outdated stereotype that women are somehow weaker or less responsible for their actions. Why couldn't she just cheat for the same reasons a man might do, and why can't a man cheat because he was being emotionally neglected?



> 6. Women are capable of doing at least two different things to a passable standard at the same time.


Wrong. Multi-tasking is actually inefficient and is not something only women are capable of.



> 7. Women live longer than men.


There are many reasons why women generally live longer than men in most Western countries, none of them funny.



> 8. Women know how to cover up spots and other facial blemishes.


So do men. I don't see how this is funny or wonderful.



> 9. If a woman inexplicably disappears for two weeks, one of her friends will notice.


The same would happen for a man.



> 10. Women mature earlier than men (some men never mature at all).


Generally, yes, and I have to agree on the point made in the parenthesis, although some women never mature at all as well.



> 11. There are times when chocolate is really the answer to all woman's problems.


How, exactly? Dark chocolate in moderation can be good for everyone, but chocolate itself as an answer to all women's problems? That's just stupid.



> 12. Women don't feel uncomfortable with gay waiters or hairdressers.


What if they are lesbian? You can find homophobic women just as often as you can find homophobic men, and you can find men comfortable with gay men just as much as you can find women comfortable with gay women.



> 13. A woman can fully assess a person just by looking at their shoes.


No, she can't, what a load of stereotypical rubbish.



> 14. Women know the truth about whether size matters...


The size of what? Also, this is another generalisation.



> 15. A woman can take a drive without trying to beat her best time.


Again, another generalisation, not to mention that I've never heard of anyone - male or female - who tried to bear their "best time" whilst driving. Except for race car drivers etc.



> 16. If a woman forgets to shave, no-one has to know.


So? Shaving is up to the individual, and should not be the concern of anyone else.



> 17. Women are capable of going longer than five minutes without thinking about either sex or football.


So are men. Any idiotic "theory" that men think about sex and sports every few seconds/minutes is based on stereotypes. Many men do not think about sex or sports any more or less than many women do.



> 18. Women never lust after a cartoon character or the central figure in a computer game.


Some do, and many men do not.



> 19. Women can be groupies. Male groupies are stalkers.


Why, because they're male? Women can be stalkers too.



> 20. Women can cry and get off a speeding ticket.


Outdated stereotype that suggests women are weaker than men. 



> 21. A woman can get a whole new lease on life just by changing her lipstick.


This is just stupid.



> 22. A woman can congratulate her team-mate without ever touching her rear.


So can a man.



> 23. Women don't have to worry about catching anything important in their zipper.


You find groin injuries funny? Childish people who find things like men getting their penis caught in a zipper are pathetic.



> 24. If a woman says something stupid, most men will just think she's cute.


Society forces women to play down their intelligence, so this is not funny at all.



> 25. Women can admit to others when they've made a mistake


Generalisation - men and women are both capable of this.



> 26. If a woman cries, she's sensitive; if a man cries, he's a wimp.


This is not funny nor wonderful, but a product of social conditioning.



> 27. Women know who their children are without having a DNA test.


Well, that should be obvious. Also, most fathers are the biological fathers.



> 28. It's cool to be a daddy's girl. It's sad to be a mummy's boy.


Again, this is caused by social conditioning.



> 29. Women can wear platforms - which is why there is no such thing as a short woman's complex.


No, there's no such thing as a short woman's complex because many women prefer to be shorter. Also, high heeled shoes were originally worn by men.



> 30. Women can watch one TV channel at a time without getting bored.


Generalisation, so can men and there's probably many women who cannot.



> 31. Women have total control over their eyebrows.


So do men.



> 32. Women can get drunk quicker and cheaper than men.


Yes, because they tend to be smaller.



> 33. A woman's friend won't try to persuade her to get a tattoo while she's drunk.


Generalisation - there's probably many who would.



> 34. A woman won't drive to Hell and back before she asks for directions.


Stereotypical generalisation - many men will also ask for directions and many women will not.



> 35. Women aren't covered with hair like shag carpeting.


Not all men are hairy, and not all women are hairless. Not to mention many men shave off some or all of their body hair.



> 36. Woman don't feel threatened if their partner earns more than they do.


Many men don't either, it's just the insecure few who feel threatened by that. Besides, men earn far more than women generally.



> 37. For women, a new season means a whole new wardrobe.


Generalisation - not all women are interested in fashion, and not all men are uninterested in fashion.



> 38. Women know exactly what buttons to push to get exactly what they want.


Generalisation - this could apply to anyone regardless of sex.



> 39. Women don't think reading the manual is a betrayal of all their species stands for.


Another stereotypical generalisation.



> 40. Women can keep pot plants alive for more than a week.


Generalisation. Also, has the person who wrote this never heard of allotments or greenhouses? Visit one and see how many men are there keeping plants alive.

Most of those are either unfunny, stereotypical, out of date or generalisations. Also, why is it "funny" that women live longer than men? 

I truly think being a woman means to be herself, not to drown in the mould that society wants her to be in.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

*hopes my post doesn't also get ripped to shreds by the ever highly opinionated, over correcting, policing skycloud... *cough*....

Not brushing my hair and not giving a fuck what anyone has to say about it...

Wearing pants like I fucking own the place...

Swearing where and whenever I god damn fucking wanna...........

refusing to clean up a mess I didn't fucking make...

reverse parking my car with a fucking blind fold on, getting out and flipping the bird at anyone that was watching...

wrapping a pool cue around someone head for moving any of the balls on the table, without warning....

being equally if not better in every possible way than any man that comes my way.. especially skycloud....

taking up as much space as possible on the sofa to stop anyone else sitting next to me.......

telling you to wash your own stinky clothes because I'm not your slave and you're old enough and ugly enough to do it yourself...

opening my own damn door when I approach a building....

seriously I could go on forever..... but I won't ...you get the idea..........


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> *hopes my post doesn't also get ripped to shreds by the ever highly opinionated, over correcting, policing skycloud... *cough*....


Why would I, it isn't full of generalisations and stereotypes.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Why would I, it isn't full of generalisations and stereotypes.


That was the point, skycloud. That's why they were 40 "funny reasons."


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Isis said:


> That was the point, skycloud. That's why they were 40 "funny reasons."


OK. A lot of them weren't particularly funny, in my opinion.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

ariana20 said:


> i may have simplified things a little(using the example of pride and prejudice, we know that because the bennet's had no son, when mr bennet died all his estate was to pass to his distant cousin mr collins leaving his widow and daughters with nothing, due to the legal settlement on the property he lived in, which could only pass to the first male heir or in the absence of a male heir, the nearest nephew).... but the point i was making is that to be a (married) woman until not that long ago was to be not even recognised in law as an individual but purely as the chattel of a man, you had no standing in law as an individual person - once married a woman became little more than a child bearing slave
> 
> now as a woman (living in the UK) i consider myself very lucky, despite being a product of our past we have come a long way even in the last few decades..., i dont have to defer to anyone to help me decide what is funny, or not, i can be either as mature or as childish as i like and i can generalise and stereotype to my hearts content without deferring to any man :tongue:


I'll spare you the diatribe about class relations and money for now, but you might be interested in _Victorian Divorce_ or _Good Girls Make Good Wives_ (although come to think of it, with your death interests, you might be more interested in _Black Swine in the Sewers of Hampstead_) I read them in grad school and they problematize these ideas.

Anyway, I do have to agree that the last few decades have made a huge difference.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

To me it means, I won't listen to a man or do what they want or expect just because they have FUCKING *haha no pun intended* Penis! I mean really? It means, I will be independent. It means I can kick but, wear heels, and look hot doing it! It means I have freedom. It means I am equal to men. It means I can go to college. It means I can do what I want with out needing, or asking permission. It doesn't mean that I will be a stay at home mom just because Christians lie and say that I will be spiritually unfulfilled if I don't. It doesn't mean that I will be a baby factory! It doesn't mean I have to submit! BECAUSE I WON'T. :shocked:


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

Isis said:


> I'll spare you the diatribe about class relations and money for now, but you might be interested in _Victorian Divorce_ or _Good Girls Make Good Wives_ (although come to think of it, with your death interests, you might be more interested in _Black Swine in the Sewers of Hampstead_) I read them in grad school and they problematize these ideas. Anyway, I do have to agree that the last few decades have made a huge difference.


you are right the black swine in sewers of hampstead does look interesting! i also found the (true) story about the famous book about victorian prositutes in london 'Harris's Guide to Covent Garden Ladies' to be fascinating. One of the many famous extracts goes like this : _"Miss B. Number 18 Old Compton Street, Soho. This accomplished nymph has just attained her eighteenth year, and fraught with every perfection, enters a volunteer in the field of Venus. She plays on the pianoforte, sings, dances, and is the mistress of every manoeuver in the amorous contest that can enhance the coming pleasure; is of middle stature, fine auburn hair, dark eyes and very inviting countenance, which ever seems to beam delight and love. In bed she is all the heart can wish, or eyes admires every limb is symmetry, every action under cover truly amorous; her price two pounds"._ 
given victorian attitudes to sex (hiding table legs under skirts etc) its ironic that that over 20,000 prostitutes were said to be plying their trade in London during early victorian times - the age of consent was 13 and girls of that age or even younger were sold into prostitution by their fathers (if they were unlucky enough to have one) to supplement their father's income - cruel treatment of children of course was not confined to females, times were harsh for everyone, but set against the backdrop of victorian prudishness in high society, is especially terrible


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

ariana20 said:


> you are right the black swine in sewers of hampstead does look interesting! i also found the (true) story about the famous book about victorian prositutes in london 'Harris's Guide to Covent Garden Ladies' to be fascinating. One of the many famous extracts goes like this : _"Miss B. Number 18 Old Compton Street, Soho. This accomplished nymph has just attained her eighteenth year, and fraught with every perfection, enters a volunteer in the field of Venus. She plays on the pianoforte, sings, dances, and is the mistress of every manoeuver in the amorous contest that can enhance the coming pleasure; is of middle stature, fine auburn hair, dark eyes and very inviting countenance, which ever seems to beam delight and love. In bed she is all the heart can wish, or eyes admires every limb is symmetry, every action under cover truly amorous; her price two pounds"._
> given victorian attitudes to sex (hiding table legs under skirts etc) its ironic that that over 20,000 prostitutes were said to be plying their trade in London during early victorian times - the age of consent was 13 and girls of that age or even younger were sold into prostitution by their fathers (if they were unlucky enough to have one) to supplement their father's income - cruel treatment of children of course was not confined to females, times were harsh for everyone, but set against the backdrop of victorian prudishness in high society, is especially terrible


Those _are_ so interesting. What I find bothersome is the way that early 20th century view of the Victorians get mapped back onto them...the actual Victorians were obsessed with sex. And it's also interesting to me how the grandmothers of the victorians pranced about in gauzy dresses without too many undergarments during the decadent Regency period. Makes the later era look like a reaction to wartime issues.

The _Good Girls_ book looks at the way novels worked to establish those prudish norms... kind of like Nancy Armstrong but from a historical perspective rather than a literary one. 

If you like to dig in to primary material, Henry Mayhew has a big section on prostitutes in London Labour and the London Poor. And also about people who dredge up dead bodies out of the Thames...you might be interested in that as well.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

*Level the Playing Field*



Promethea said:


> It means putting in twice as much effort in many cases, just to be treated equally. It means having to look good -while- being good at what I'm doing, to be taken seriously.


Yeah, try being a black woman in the United States.


----------



## moonradio (Mar 14, 2010)

never been to concerned about being womanly. my mom always had her own style even though in a lot of stereotypical ways she is feminine, but she raised me in a way that allowed me to be myself. she never told me to dress a certain way (and i went through a lot of silly phases) or taught me to be ladylike or anything... and i really appreciate that. growing up my heroes were mostly men, or girls who were kind of badass... i don't know, i think to be a "woman"...i'm not even sure what that means really, but whenever i hear the expression to "be a man/woman" it usually has a connotation of maturity/reponsibility... and perhaps self-acceptance/self-awareness, taking responsibility for your actions no matter who you are, that kind of thing. becoming a woman to me is about becoming the healthiest, most honest version of myself.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

Being a woman means acting like an adult and not a little girl.

I don't do the whole stereotypes/standards crap. Just because I'm a woman doesn't mean I have to be like this or act like that or enjoy something else.


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

Nova said:


> Lols, this is so true.
> 
> Stereotypical woman;
> 
> ...


Who wants to be with a stereotype of either gender? These are good reasons for why I don't like stereotypical women and there are equally reasons I refuse to hang around stereotypical men. If the women needs me to complete her then I back the hell away. I don't want to be sucked dry, I don't want to be whined at, I want to be left alone sometimes and I don't want her refusing to give an opinion on anything that differs from mine.
As far as I'm concerned, the woman should be her own autonomous individual which means she can do what she likes, as long as she grants me the same freedom. Limitations to that freedom have to be on both sides otherwise it's sexist.
The 'women should put out but not be a slut' annoys me and I'm not even a woman. Whoever put this expectation on them has a lot to answer for. Let them live however they want to, if you think they're being a slut, don't live that way yourself, but why should they give a damn about your opinion? It's their life to live and their fun to have, just the same way that if they want to be comfortable rather than stereotypically 'sexy' then there's nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

*Being a Woman: ESFP?*



WildWinds said:


> Being a woman means acting like an adult and not a little girl.


As Westwinds suggests above makes sense. Does that apply to ESFP Women as well? I'm an ESFP, BabyBoomer, and I don't think I've grown up yet. Yeah, I'm out of diapers, but still wearing the bib and sleepers!

Digger Blue

Still Playing and wearing the knees out of my jeans after 5 decades.
:crazy:


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

All this talk about gender ...

Can't you just be yourself regardless of "what you're supposed to be" according to stereotypes/genders/society ...

BE YOURSELF, Don't hide behind gender. And you'll get the highest attraction possible for who YOU ARE and not for you pretend to be.

/RAGE


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

There is more to know about ESFP wiring. 
Digger Blue


----------



## Seren (Jan 20, 2011)

It means being looked down upon for having opinions, feelings, and skills.


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

Seren said:


> It means being looked down upon for having opinions, feelings, and skills.


when they think they are 'looking down" on you, they are only fooling themselves that they are superior

if a person of any gender treats you as beneath them, do not look up to them whatever you do, for guidance to who you are and what you are worth and what you can be and what you should aspire to

remember "No one can make you feel inferior without your permission." --Eleanor Roosevelt
​


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

... I'm sorry, being a women isn't any of this sad crap to me. :/

Being a women is...

Getting what you want simply because you have a vagina.
Knowing that you're a threat, simply because you have a vagina.
Fighting harder and feeling better when I beat the big boys.
Being the underdog. ( But I enjoy that, so it's a plus for me ).
Being seen as special, simply because I can hunt or change my own oil. ( Lol. What ).
Being magnificent for doing things that females, generally don't do.
Having all of those negatives thrown out you, overcoming, and being a total badass because of it.

Yeah, it's pretty fun.


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

It means going to bed with Johnson, just to be dreaming of Henry, 
"Oh! Henry, I've a hot mess with you, sir. Kiss me twice before he wakes up...
before I do."

To put on a dress, the essentials, all those articles and know you'll still have a room full of men at attention
and a few good women, too.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

SadLuckDame said:


> It means going to bed with Johnson, just to be dreaming of Henry,
> "Oh! Henry, I've a hot mess with you, sir. Kiss me twice before he wakes up...
> before I do."
> 
> ...



You turn men gay.


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry, Cheveyo, to be impolite, but I couldn't stop talking.
You know, it's only to say...
men don't turn gay, they're born with a sexual preference.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

SadLuckDame said:


> Sorry, Cheveyo, to be impolite, but I couldn't stop talking.
> You know, it's only to say...
> men don't turn gay, they're born with a sexual preference.


I don't know.
I read your post and started wishing I was gay.


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

Not to be very rude, but excuse a girl like me for laughing.
I think if we truly imagine what it would be like
a guy with the hots for women...
picture him standing there with his tented pants, then think of their embraces, he simply stimulated from her curvy body.
Anyway, we can end it here, because the moment she opens her mouth, do we picture him now deciding never mind,
he'd rather just go screw a male?

It's not like this, is it?


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

To be a woman: having a vagina and having XX chromosomes. Anything else is just gender.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Obsidean said:


> To be a woman: having a vagina and having XX chromosomes. Anything else is just gender.


It's actually been disproved that chromosomes _ultimately_ determine sex. I'll just assume you don't have a clue what you are talking about, but it's cool... when you are young it happens.
You might want to read this...
Olympic Gender Testing

You may also want to do some research on gender as well.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

SadLuckDame said:


> Not to be very rude, but excuse a girl like me for laughing.
> I think if we truly imagine what it would be like
> a guy with the hots for women...
> picture him standing there with his tented pants, then think of their embraces, he simply stimulated from her curvy body.
> ...



Nah, wouldn't bother responding to a woman like that.
I simply don't find it attractive. Yes, you can consider yourself to be as beautiful as you want, but to me you're just another husk of a person craving the attention of opposite sex to make themselves feel like a real human being.

That girl you brought with you, though. The one not all whored up, the one you're forcing to drive your drunk ass home later... Her, I'm interested in.


----------



## Mandarr (Feb 5, 2011)

To be a woman is to have babies :happy:


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

> Nah, wouldn't bother responding to a woman like that.
> I simply don't find it attractive. Yes, you can consider yourself to be as beautiful as you want, but to me you're just another husk of a person craving the attention of opposite sex to make themselves feel like a real human being.
> 
> That girl you brought with you, though. The one not all whored up, the one you're forcing to drive your drunk ass home later... Her, I'm interested in.


I'm very glad you've such a strong opinion and a particular interest.
What a healthy male you are. I applause you.

But, I must decline, for my whorish dame is much more assertive
than my gentler self and she'd be abusive with your feelings,
she'd treat you as a toy. I'm sure of it.
Thanks for the compliment to my kind side...
dear dame is firey though
and she'll not allow any sort of blushing.


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

_Dear Henry,

My love, 
the husband is all too soft and soothing.
When do you think he'll be rid of me?_


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

SadLuckDame said:


> Not to be very rude, but excuse a girl like me for laughing.
> I think if we truly imagine what it would be like
> a guy with the hots for women...
> picture him standing there with his tented pants, then think of their embraces, he simply stimulated from her curvy body.
> ...


So, to you, a woman is basically nothing more than a sex object? Not to mention the fact that not every straight or bisexual male is attracted to all straight and bisexual women.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mandarr said:


> To be a woman is to have babies :happy:


So what if she can't have children for any reason, such as being infertile, or being too old, or having had an hysterectomy? What is she then? Is she less of a woman?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

SadLuckDame said:


> _Dear Henry,
> 
> My love,
> the husband is all too soft and soothing.
> When do you think he'll be rid of me?_


Stop spamming in this thread, please.


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

If that is all you can get out of it, skycloud,
I can not help you to 'see' more.

What a knock down, drag out, drag...
I'm not spamming, I'm a woman being a women.
Thanks much for your interference.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

This is one of those threads where people will just shitfit at each others screwed personal opinions, but its really easily settled with the definitions setting apart what each sex is, and each gender. Note: sex and gender are not the same thing.

As for my opinion, which won't mean a damn to people who won't share it (and I don't care to change yours anyway): I'm first a person, and my sex happens to be woman. So far as gender, I probably don't fit the stereotypes nearly as much as many, nor do I see the point in it. I like what I like, and if that doesn't involve acting like a stereotypical female, so what. 

What it means to be a woman is different culturally, and more importantly different to each individual. If we all acted the same way then it would be pretty boring.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

SadLuckDame said:


> I'm a woman being a women.


You gotta teach me this trick. I want one of me to go to work, the other to do my housework.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

SadLuckDame said:


> If that is all you can get out of it, skycloud,
> I can not help you to 'see' more.
> 
> What a knock down, drag out, drag...
> ...


Firstly, woman, not women. You can't be "women" by yourself.

Secondly, you're not being a woman, you're being some sort of bizarre spammer who seems to think that all a woman is good for is her looks and sex.


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

Excuse me, in my nicest possible way, but I'm women.
I've a few lovely ladies within.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

SadLuckDame said:


> Excuse me, in my nicest possible way, but I'm women.
> I've a few lovely ladies within.


Do you have Dissociative identity disorder?


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

Whatever your thoughts desire to gleam from it,
I'll not make this so concrete.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

SadLuckDame said:


> Whatever your thoughts desire to gleam from it,
> I'll not make this so concrete.


So you're just spamming?


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

Skycloud, must we do this in this way...
I'll leave you with this and then I'll say I'm growing bored with our reactions/interaction.
A woman is a woman, is a woman
until you pick her up.

Thanks for the exchange and apologies I'm not easily to continue 
if the exchange isn't heightening or figuring in my great appetite to feed 
my enormous _woman's _ego.

If you were to say, "You're amazing." 
I'd prolly stay on and continue for another hour. 
I'm very shallow. What a trip.


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

What it means to be a woman. 
I'll try to approach an angle of it, but there are many curves to her, not just mine. 

I am thinking of one lady, she's a Hollywood dreamy star. Very glitz and glam, extraordinary and exact with her lines on screen, on cue. The men cast with her need not act their affections with her stretched out cat like across the side 5-star sofa in lounge. She's perfection there. The screen writer has her saying such witty comments, the producer tells her when to drop her lash, how to cross her legs and make them seem a million miles long and dress her little heels in sparkled diamond. In this world, behind the lens, she's at an ease, articulate and stunning. With a little help from her team. "With a little help, boys. Let me at 'em."

On the off days, she might have a few martinis, pop a couple downers or pull an all nighter with a good man whom knocks her up and the Boar suggests her to rush in for an abortion. 

She might whip out like a tornado from her front door, straight into the arms of the paparazzi. 
She's finer when staged, that's the truth, but on the spot she's not the knock-out to the American audience anymore. More just a lady in unrest, messing up the class she'd seemed to have in her performance.

.......

I'm not here to debate ideas, actually I try immensely to avoid the debate forum. I've no desire to change opinions or argue them, only to suggest an image. That's all I like to attempt, sorely clumsily so. My articulation is not stunning, but I still walk out in my garb regardless to provide some sort of scene for consideration sake, perhaps mere entertainment, for art and to state I'm interested in reality and people, their characterization and what makes them plump, sold, refined or whatever.

I don't know why I've returned. I'm scared of the sting, but bite where you must, damn I'm cross in critique (I'm not very pretty on occasion.). I just wanted to tie up my loosely tattered strings and clean up my undesirables I felt needing an attending too and once more over.


----------



## Mandarr (Feb 5, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Let me explain it in more simpler terms, so you can understand - no one quality makes a man, OK? None of them do. The only thing required to be a man mentally is a male identity, and biologically a Y chromosome.
> 
> I'm not taking these posts personally, but it looks like you are.





Hiccups24-7 said:


> It's actually been disproved that chromosomes _ultimately_ determine sex. I'll just assume you don't have a clue what you are talking about, but it's cool... when you are young it happens.
> You might want to read this...
> Olympic Gender Testing
> 
> You may also want to do some research on gender as well.


Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

looks to me like skycloud could benefit from my link as well?


----------

